# Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee"



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee"​*
Anglerboardmitglied Michael.S war der erste, der bei uns das Thema aufbrachte um das "Schwanenküken terrorisierende Monster vom Horbachsee" in Ettlingen. 

Raubfisch terrorisiert Schwäne

Laut Pressemeldungen wurde, wohl weil man vermutete, dass irgendwelche Raubfische Schwanenküken angreifen würden, der See in Ettlingen teilweise abgelassen und dann abgefischt.

Ein Schwanenküken terrorisierender Raubfisch wurde dabei nicht gefangen, die Landung einiger großer Karpfen wurde laut Presse aber mit "Applaus der Zuschauer" begleitet.

Interessanter als die reine Tatsache ist, wer ordnet sowas warum an, was kostet das und wer bezahlt das am Ende.

Statt nur andere Medien zu zitieren, haben wir von der Anglerboardredaktion daher einfach die Stadtverwaltung Ettlingen und den Bürgermeister Fedrow angemailt und um entsprechende Aufklärung gebeten.

Antwort (wie auch eventuelle Nichtantwort) werden wir dann wie immer bei uns für die geschätzten Leser und User veröffentlichen und kommentieren.

Hier unsere Mail an Stadt und Bürgermeister in Ettlingen:
Betreff:
Fragen zum Komplex Ablassen und Abfischen des Horbachsees


> Sehr geehrter Herr Bürgermeister Fedrow,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> als populärstes deutschsprachiges Medium für Angler, www.Anglerboard.de, recherchieren wir auch im aktuellen Falle des Horbachsees.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 24.10. 2017, 8 Uhr 25*
Soeben hat direkt Bürgermeister Fedrow bei mir angerufen und mir die Zusendung einer Pressemitteilung angekündigt, die eh morgen rausgehen würde.

Eine schnellere Reaktion habe ich noch nirgends jemals auf eine Anfrage  bekommen.

Herr Fedrow ist übrigens selber Angler und versteht daher die Problematik, will sich aber natürlich als neutrale Verwaltung weder auf die eine, noch die andere Seite ziehen lassen.

Über die Art der Berichterstattung bisher in den Medien ist er nicht glücklich.

Ich bin gespannt auf die angekündigte Pressemitteilung und bedanke mich ausdrücklich für diese superschnelle Reaktion!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Bis 27.20.2017 na dann dauert ja noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

scheixx ;-)

Da muss ich das nochmals hinterheschcken, dass das der 10. war ;-)

SUPER und DANKE für das Aufpassen!!
 Bist ein Guter!! 

DANKE!


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Tip von meiner Seite: Solche Schreiben künftig von irgendwem querlesen lassen - nutzt dem Eindruck der Ernsthaftigkeit.

Schiffe liegen auf Grund, usw.... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/zugrunde_liegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

*Aktualisierung 24.10. 2017, 8 Uhr 25*
Soeben hat direkt Bürgermeister Fedrow bei mir angerufen und mir die Zusendung einer Pressemitteilung angekündigt, die eh morgen rausgehen würde.

Eine schnellere Reaktion habe ich noch nirgends jemals auf eine Anfrage  bekommen.

Herr Fedrow ist übrigens selber Angler und versteht daher die Problematik, will sich aber natürlich als neutrale Verwaltung weder auf die eine, noch die andere Seite ziehen lassen.

Über die Art der Berichterstattung bisher in den Medien ist er nicht glücklich.

Ich bin gespannt auf die angekündigte Pressemitteilung und bedanke mich ausdrücklich für diese superschnelle Reaktion!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Kann man sich nur an den Kopp packen bei der ganzen Geschichte...
 Warum muss der Parasit Mensch sich überall einmischen? Man das ist Natur...Fressen und gefressen werden. Meine Herren. Schade das kein Räuber die Menschen maln bisschen dezimiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Naja, fressen und gefressen werden ist natürlich, in wie weit der künstliche See mitten in der Stadt "Natur" ist, darüber kann sicher diskutiert werden.

Dass hier wegen ein paar Schwanenküken ein Aufstand gemacht wird, den ich mir ein paar km weiter am Rhein bei fischschreddernder Wasserkraft wünschen würde oder beim problemloseren genehmigen von Kormoranabschüssen, das ist auch so und ich kanns nicht ändern.

Wir leben in seltsamen Zeiten........


----------



## Welpi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schade das kein Räuber die Menschen maln bisschen dezimiert.



Na dann geh als Gutes Beispiel voran und spiel im Löwengehege im Zoo.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Das überlasse ich den Zoowärtern (Tierquälern)


----------



## Deep Down (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Da hätte man noch hinzusetzen können, welche weiteren Massnahmen denn nun für die Zukunft angedacht!

Immerhin ist ja nun ein Raubfisch ausgeschlossen?

Küken gehen im übrigen auch wegen "falschen" Futters drauf oder einfach wegen des vorherschenden Wetters!

Noch besser.....Vogelgrippe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Jau, Vogelgrippe, das ist ne Idee....

Neben Klimawandel kann man da Forschung und Forscher begeistern, weil sowas gerne finanziert wird.

Sollte man mal in die Runde schmeissen ;-)))


----------



## A-tom-2 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*



Welpi schrieb:


> Na dann geh als Gutes Beispiel voran und spiel im Löwengehege im Zoo.....



Andere haben die Messlatte schon höher gelegt ...
Maenner-posieren-in-Krokodilfalle


----------



## JottU (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Mail lesen und sofort reagieren, das finde ich mal top. #6#6#6
Warte jetzt aber wirklich gespannt darauf was nun da wirklich gelaufen ist. Die Presse schrub da schon ziemlich unterschiedlich.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*



JottU schrieb:


> Mail lesen und sofort reagieren, das finde ich mal top. #6#6#6



ABSOLUT!!!! 

Deswegen habe ich das sofort auch lobend erwähnt!


----------



## Damyl (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

@Thomas
Man muss dich loben.
Sehr schön geschrieben |wavey:
@Vincent


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das überlasse ich den Zoowärtern (Tierquälern)



Sorry....aber wenn ich sowas lese geht mir der Hut hoch.
Erstens arbeitet mein Neffe im Zoo und ist kein "Tierquäler"
Zweitens sollte ein angelnder Tierquäler nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn er im Glashaus sitzt.


----------



## Bener (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Moin!

 Gabs jetzt schon eine Presseerklärung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Keine Presseerklärung sondern eine Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt dazu.

Habe ich vorliegen als Scan, warte aber (Rücksprache mit BM Fedrow) bis das digital vorliegt zum veröffentlichen (aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht komplett drin):
http://www.ettlingen.de/,Lde/startseite/Verwaltung/Amtsblatt+Online.html.

Kommt da evtl. heute noch oder dann Anfang nächste Woche bei 2017 unter Datei KW 43 Kernstadt..

Unterm Strich:
Normale, regelmäßige Maßnahme über Stadt, von der Presse wurde die Schwanenkükengeschichte/Wallermonstergeschichte aufgepusht ohne vorherige Rückfrage bei Gemeinde. 

Sobald digital vorhanden, werde ich veröffentlichen und verlinken.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kann man sich nur an den Kopp packen bei der ganzen Geschichte...
> Warum muss der Parasit Mensch sich überall einmischen? Man das ist Natur...Fressen und gefressen werden. Meine Herren. Schade das kein Räuber die Menschen maln bisschen dezimiert.



Genau - wir haben viel zu wenig Mord und Totschlag auf der Welt....#q

Aber Du nennst dich ja auch "der Falke" und nicht "das Täubchen"....#q


----------



## seppl184 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Genau - wir haben viel zu wenig Mord und Totschlag auf der Welt....#q
> 
> Aber Du nennst dich ja auch "der Falke" und nicht "das Täubchen"....#q


Unser junger Angelfreund hat manchmal schon etwas drastische Ansichten. 
Wenn er so weitermacht rottet er sich irgendwann noch selbst aus #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Hier die Veröffentlichung im Ettlinger Amtsblatt wie versprochen, mit der Erlaubnis die so zu veröffentlichen bei uns.

Quelle:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Presseerklärung sondern eine Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt dazu.
> 
> Habe ich vorliegen als Scan, warte aber (Rücksprache mit BM Fedrow) bis das digital vorliegt zum veröffentlichen (aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht komplett drin):
> http://www.ettlingen.de/,Lde/startseite/Verwaltung/Amtsblatt+Online.html.
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Folgt nun der Wunsch, das in so ein Gewässer eigentlich auch größere Raubfische leben sollten?

 Gar nicht so leicht ein Park-Gewässer richtig zu bewirtschaften, schon weil Tierfreunde da oft die Wasservögel füttern.
 Für Fische wie dem Karpfen nicht schlimm, fürs Gewässer oft fatal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

Die Gemeinde wird weder "Schwanenfreunden" noch Anglern auf die Zehen treten wollen.

So ein Gewässer hat nun mal nix mit Natur zu tun. 

Nicht jeder Tümpel muss nach Nachhaltigkeits/Schützer- und sonstigen Gesichtspunkten bewirtschaftet werden.

Als Aufzuchtteich für den Verein finde ich das absolut ok..


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Folgt nun der Wunsch, das in so ein Gewässer eigentlich auch größere Raubfische leben sollten?
> 
> Gar nicht so leicht ein Park-Gewässer richtig zu bewirtschaften, schon weil Tierfreunde da oft die Wasservögel füttern.
> Für Fische wie dem Karpfen nicht schlimm, fürs Gewässer oft fatal.



Das sind keine Tierfreunde, sondern arme degenerierte Geschöpfe, die ihren kaputten Brutpflegetrieb ausleben!
Frei nach Horst Stern, "die besten Tierfreunde sind die, denen Tiere gleichgültig sind"!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee*

viel Wahres dran - Bambi-Syndrom.....


----------

